
Solving the structured control flow problem once and for all - based2
https://medium.com/leaningtech/solving-the-structured-control-flow-problem-once-and-for-all-5123117b1ee2
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bddtfx/solving...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bddtfx/solving_the_structured_control_flow_problem_once/)

